# Probleme bei der Kernel konfiguration

## stephan82m

Hallo,

hab folgendes Problem, mein Rechner hängt beim booten mit genkernel immer bei fiolgender Meldung:

ATI-GART: No AMD Northbridge found

Vielen Dank.

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 12)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 12)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 12)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 12)

00:10.0 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 Physical and Link Layer Registers Port 0 (rev 12)

00:10.1 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 Routing and Protocol Layer Registers Port 0 (rev 12)

00:13.0 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub I/OxAPIC Interrupt Controller (rev 12)

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 12)

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 12)

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 12)

00:14.3 PIC: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub Throttle Registers (rev 12)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LF-2 Gigabit Network Connection

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

01:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev c0)

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4850]

03:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio

04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03)

04:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03)

```

edit:

Versuche einen x86_64 System aufzusetzen mittels amd64 stage3. Als Prozessor hab ich nen corei7 620.

----------

## Chris2000

Hi,

hast du mal versucht einfach mal nen eigenen Kernel zu backen?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/kernel-config.xml

Vieleicht erkennt der Genkernel deine Hardware nicht oder ist irgendwas schief gelaufen.

Kann ohnehin nicht schaden sich mit seinem System mal auseinanderzusetzen  :Smile: 

----------

## astaecker

Da du wahrscheinlich einen Intel-Chipsatz hast, sollte auch der Intel AGP-Treiber verwendet werden. Der ATI-Treiber sollte entfernt werden. Wie man dass mit Genkernel macht, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Ich bau mir meine Kernels selber.

----------

## dopester

Du kannst bei genkernel trotzdem in die Kernel-Konfiguration eingreifen, und zwar mit: genkernel --menuconfig all

Und ja, deine Northbridge ist von Intel, da hat AMD nichts zu suchen.

Off Topic: Nette CPU, hät ich auch gerne, ist aber auch klar da dazu nur ein Intel Chipset passt...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## stephan82m

Hi,

erstmal Danke für eure Hilfe, wenn ich mir selber einen Kernel baue, dann bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

PCI-DMA: Virtualiszation Technology ..... (habs mir nicht vollständig gemerkt)

hab schonmal in den Einstellungen was zu PCI gesucht, bin mir aber nicht sicher was ich aktiviert lassen muss.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.

Gruß

Stephan

----------

## stephan82m

Hi,

hab mal die genaue Meldung wo er stehen bleibt notiert:

PCI-DMA Virtualization Technology for Directed IO

Vielleicht wisst ihr ja ne Lösung, hab schon die ganze kernel config durchsucht aber finde nix passendes.

Gruß

Stephan

----------

## Chris2000

Hi,

hast du mal in der menuconfig unter "Virtualisation" alles rausgemacht und dann neu compiliert?

Sofern du nix mit vmware oder so machst brauchst du das glaube ich nicht.

Chris

----------

## stephan82m

Hi,

das hat leider auch nicht geholfen.

Habs aber inzwischen selber hinbekommen, war noch irgendeine Einstellung zu IDE/DMA (weiß es leider nicht mehr so genau).

Aber trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß

Stephan

----------

